# Lots of sleeping and not using his wheel?



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had my hedgehog about 8 weeks now he about ten weeks old. I have a wheel in his cage but he has no touched it. He only tries to go under it to try to sleep. I have tried to put him on the wheel so that he knows what to do but he just sits there and looks at me like I am crazy. Is there anything else i can do? Is it because he is so young still that all he wants to do is sleep. The only time he comes out is to eat and then he goes right back inside of his castle to find a place to pass right back out? He has been sick with a sinus infection, the vet prescribed him some meds that he has been taking and it seems to be clearing up a bit finally. Is he not using the wheel and sleeping all the time from sickness? From being young? Bored? any advice would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What temperature is the cage? His inactivity may be that he is too cool.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

...or too hot?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2009)

The temp is always between 74-76. I have a thermometer in there and he always sleeps on his heating pad that i have under the cage


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2009)

also, he has been sick for a while now and is taking medicine. So I kinda assumed that he hasn't been feeling 100% healthy still. Could that hold them back from being active til he gets better?


----------

